# [SOLVED] Video Controller (VGA Compatible) Video Card :	Nvidia Corp GeForce Go 6100



## pauliojr (Oct 12, 2008)

I recently uninstalled Windows Vista and installed a fresh version of Windows XP on my laptop. The laptop is a Presario f500 and I was able to have every driver work besides the Video Controller. When I scroll on anything, there is a chunky lag. I have tried everything to get this driver to work, but I can't figure it out. Any help would be appreciated! Thank you in advance! The video card is Nvidia Corp GeForce Go 6100. I am using Windows XP Service Pack 3, Direct X 9.0c. If you need any other information, please let me know! Thanks again!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) Video Card :	Nvidia Corp GeForce Go 6100*

Try this driver:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## pauliojr (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) Video Card :	Nvidia Corp GeForce Go 6100*

Bill,

THANK YOU SO MUCH!! Your help was greatly appreciated!! Everything worked and now I have all my drivers!! Thank you again!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) Video Card :	Nvidia Corp GeForce Go 6100*

Glad you have it up and running!
Bill


----------

